

Top Reasons to Use Node.js - gerrys0
http://blog.modulus.io/top-10-reasons-to-use-node

======
krapp
>Using Node.js allows you to use the same language on the client, on the
server, and in the database. You can keep your data in its native JSON format
from browser to disk.

Ok. Now tell me why _that 's_ necessarily better.

------
angersock
These are all really, really weak arguments for using Node. It's annoying to
see them parroted again--can we do better?

